# Ladies glove advice...



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

...for my wife.

Looking for a very warm glove or mitten for my wife. It can be sunny and 30 degrees and her hands are still frozen. Need warm....

Looking hard at the swany toaster mitts. They have a really nice feature that lets you unzip the shell and get your fingers out to fiddle with stuff, text, whatever. Just worried they won't be warm enough.

Whatever we get, she said it had to be fashionable (wtf does that even mean?). Black is good, and not to bulky. She doesn't want hulk hands.

Ladies, and help here?


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have Swany leather gloves and they're very warm. When I was in Maine I used Gordini gortex down mittens but it's not that cold in Colorado.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My gf is the same way, so I have gone through the research and trial and error already. Absolutely needs to be mitts. If you want warm it means you need some insulation and a little bulk is impossible to avoid. Going with an under-cuff style paired with a jacket that has wrist gaiters, will help somewhat since over-the-jacket gauntlets are huge. You also want something like properly treated leather, preferably with a goretex membrane. No material on the outside that gets wet, like decorative cotton/twill/canvas, etc... as it will retain water, freeze, and cause cold to seep through even though moisture isn't getting through the waterproof lining.

Here's the 2 she currently has in her bag:

Burton AK Oven Mitt:
AK Oven Snowboard Mitt | Burton Snowboards










Dakine Firebird:
Dakine Snowboard : Firebird Mitt


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought my girl some burton mittens (forgot the name) with the zipper vent on top and I put those hand warmer packs in it and zip it back up. Her hands stay super toasty.

Oh. And smart phone screen touch liners. That helped a ton.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Outdoor Research Alti mitt. I hear that's what people use to climb Everest. 

My cousin has a circulation problem, ever since she got them she rides in serious subzero temps and claims her hands are toasty warm.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If she likes jacket over glove then Burton oven mitt as above or baker mitt 

For jacket under glove then these:

AK 3L Hover Snowboard Mitt | Burton Snowboards

My wife really hates the cold and swears by these.


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

One of the least fashionable things I've ever had to wear was a cast over my arm due to a suspected broken wrist . It hurt like hell, too. 

Since then I have been looking for decent protective gloves, and like what I got from Level: Women's Half Pipe Xcr

http://www.levelgloves.com/protecti...pewxcrjacquard.gif&info=halfpipewxcrblack.gif

They are very well made and you can remove the wrist protector if it really bugs you. 

I had them out on a -16°C day, and it was toasty warm.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I bet the gloves are really for you, isn't it? Tell the truth! :laugh:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have the women's Burton oven mitts with the zip pocket for the handwarmer they stay dry but are not the warmest bc they a thin material and tend to run big. I drop a handwarmer in the mitten itself as the pocket is tiny. I have a pair of Celtek hello operator trigger mitts that are super warm-the index finger is articulated from the mitten so it like a "three finger" mitt. Super warm bc the fingers that are in the mitt part have there own slot inside the mitten so it is like double layer warmness. These stay dry and warm inside but the outside can get heavy and soaked with water even tho they claim to be 15k.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

For protective gloves burton support glove is good, I prefer the burton Impact glove, it seems to only be in production alternate years.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 on level gloves. I bought them originally for the wrist protection and now swear by them for warmth. I wear the gloves (level butterfly) most of the time and bring out the mitt version for those really cold days. I have never had warmer hands.


----------

